# Question for Mods re:PM's



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have PM's sitting in my outbox since 6am this morning - is this normal??

Thanks


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hammer216 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have PM's sitting in my outbox since 6am this morning - is this normal??
> 
> Thanks


yep , normal 

they stay in your outbox until the recipient has read them

Mark


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, I see.... Thanks for that. Appreciated.


----------

